# Postfix 2.9.1 warning messages



## Mayhem30 (Mar 17, 2012)

I just upgraded to the latest Postfix 2.9.1 and now receive these warnings on startup.


```
/usr/local/sbin/postconf: warning: /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: maildrop_destination_limit=1
/usr/local/sbin/postconf: warning: /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: maildrop_destination_recipient_limit=1
/usr/local/sbin/postconf: warning: /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: smtpd_sasl_auth_socket=/var/spool/postfix/private/auth
```

I'm not sure why maildrop is listed as I do have this config entry:


```
setgid_group = maildrop
```

I had someone else set up Postfix for me when it was in the 2.8 series - any help to resolve these warnings would be appreciated. I'm running a Postfix + dovecot setup.


----------



## Mayhem30 (Mar 23, 2012)

No one else has had this issue when upgrading?


----------



## suntzu (Mar 23, 2012)

Postfix 2.9.1 probably doesn't use those parameters anymore.


----------

